# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  نحوه حذف داریه های خاص از ماتریس

## senior.sina

سلام 
من میخوام درایه های یک ماتریس رو که مقدار مشخصی دارن بطور مثال همه مقدار 290 دارن رو از ماترس حذف کنم به علت بزرگ بودن ماتریس 1024*1024  و تعداد بالای درایه ها نمیشه تک تک حذف کرد .. میخوام با حلقه این کارو کنم یا اگه راه مناسب تری هست بگید ممنون مشم

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
مثلا اسم ماتریس a باشه اگه بخواهید بعضی عناصر کلا حذف بشه در نتیجه سایز آرایه از 1024*1024 به یک بردار 1*n تبدیل می شه که شامل عناصری از آرایه غیر از 290 هست
که به صورت زیر می نویسیم
a(a == 290) = [];
اما با دستور زیر می شه بگیم هر جا 290 بود به 0 تبدیل کنه
a(a == 290) = 0;

----------

